# I'm feeling like a rant



## Arimara (Aug 2, 2016)

I'm part of a car share and went for the briefest of drives. I had to end it early because some jerk had dogs in the car and didn't clean it. I'm allergic to dog dander and now I'm sitting down, with a scratchy throat that's a touch swollen. Thank God I can breathe but I can't afford to take Benedryl because I have to be able to pick my daughter up from camp and, well, liquid Benedryl will knock me out (but my chest is on fyah!!)

Is it too much trouble to clean the stupid car out after having pets in there? How about even getting a sheet or something to cover the seats? Or maybe I should just petition the company to set apart one or two cars from their sites for people with allergies because I don't enjoy having to go to Urgent Care and NOT have anyone to pick my daughter up because my allergies got to a point where I could not breath. In any case, I'm really mad at the lack of common decency some people have. I try to extend it because we reap what we sow but I hate not-so-little inconveniences like this that can affect my well being.


----------



## dixiedragon (Aug 2, 2016)

Sorry for your health problems. 

As a crazy dog person - 8 dogs and 2 cats - I am regularly covered in dog hair. I simply don't think about it. Honestly, I think with your severe allergy, this car sharing thing is probably not going to work for you. 

I do think it's a good idea for you to email the company with your idea - perhaps there are enough people with severe allergies to make having several "clean cars" worthwhile. 

Here's my question, though - what about folks with other allergies? Because I would assume a "clean car" would be as allergen free as possible. So...no nuts. No pets of any kind. No fragrances. So, for example, you wouldn't be allowed to apply scented lotion in the car, or perfume. If you were transporting soaps or FOs, they'd need to be in a sealed container. No smoking. 

As a pet person, if I were using a car sharing deal, I would not expect to need to vacuum the car each time I used it. If my pet threw up in the car, yes. I would carry lint remover and give the seat where my pet sat a quick roll. But to me, transporting my pet would be within the appropriate normal usage of the car, unless the car is specifically "no pets".

ETA: You could petition the company to include seat covers for pets in each car, and pet owners would be responsible for both installing the seat covers before they used the car and replacing them in the trunk when they were done, in order to limit exposure.

ETA 2: Sealed container, not concealed


----------



## DeeAnna (Aug 2, 2016)

I have 3 dogs and I know I could never let any or all of them ride in a car and then let you use my car. That's even if I used covers and cleaned the car afterwards so it looked spotless. There's just no way a person can totally control animal hair and dander well enough in a confined space like a car to absolutely not trigger an allergic reaction in a highly sensitive person. IMO the only solution for someone with severe animal allergies is to use a car that never, ever has animals in it.


----------



## TeresaT (Aug 2, 2016)

I've never heard of a car share before; however, no, your "rant" is not out of order and I think requesting your company to set aside vehicles as NO PET zones are a perfectly reasonable request.  You could have gone into an anaphylactic or asthmatic episode, if your allergies are that severe, while driving.  It is a danger to your health and to those in your vehicle and on the roads while you're behind the wheel.  We pet owners are totally clueless when it comes to issues like that.  (It's like someone not allergic to peanuts does not realize that if they kiss a person who is allergic to peanuts with "peanut butter breath" they can kill that person.)  I'm sure it is not intentional; however, unless or until you or the company owner/managers make it very clear that all vehicles must be cleaned and vacuumed EVERY time the vehicle is used because of allergy issues, and failure to do so will result in fines, no one is going to pay attention.  I'm sorry you've had to go through that.  It really sucks when you cannot enjoy a day out or something that you've planned because of health issues.


----------



## Arimara (Aug 2, 2016)

I get what you two mean. Dixie, I'm really less inclined to blame the company as I would blame the member. It's written out when we use a care, we have to keep it clean and pets are supposed to be in their carriers or crates during their time in the car. That was clearly not what happened and I should have taken pics in retrospect but my priority was to return the car and run home. I know crates are opened but they cut down on dander contact by quite a bit.

I guess it's because I'm a person with allergies who has a child with allergies and I know people with allergies that it's almost second nature to curb allergen contact within my  control. I really just comes down to a person's sense of decency. And while I'd love to get a car, it's more of a luxury in my area than a necessity and I only need it for an hour or so to get driving practice in (nervous driver).

Side note: I'm probably going to lye down and see how I fee in a while. that benedryl is kicking in and I'm not comfortable.


----------



## gdawgs (Aug 2, 2016)

I hear you.  I have severe allergies to pretty much anything with fur or feathers(4+P reactions to most animals in testing).  

A few things that amuse me about pet owners who don't understand what severe allergies are like.

1)  When going to someones house and they find out you have allergies and they say "we'll put the dog outside, or in the back room".  It's a nice gesture, but it doesn't make a bit of difference.  The dander is everywhere, so it's just a matter of time before I'm done(usually 15-30 minutes if I'm not on meds).

2)  "Oh, I have animal allergies too".  And you own a dog(or cat)??  No, you don't have allergies then(or at least they are very mild).

3)  "Our dog doesn't shed, so you probably won't be allergic to it".  Doesn't matter, it's the dander that's the problem.

4)  "My dog is hypoallergenic, so you won't be allergic to it". I hear this all the time, and I've yet to find one that I'm not allergic to, including various terriers, poodles, maltese, shih tzu, etc.  Some are definitely worse than others though. For me, Golden retrievers and labs are the worst. 

5)  When people come to visit from out of town and they ask if they can bring their pets.  I say, sure, but it can't set foot in our house.  It can stay out in the garage if it's in a carrier, but if not, it needs to stay outside.  Then I get the feeling that they think I'm a heartless monster.


----------



## dixiedragon (Aug 2, 2016)

Yeah, if the pet was uncrated, definitely complain. Without pics, they probably can't do anything this time, but hopefully that user would be issued a warning.

Ideally I think they'd implement my seat cover idea, that way the dander would be confined to the seat cover and only the pet owner would be handling it.


----------



## dixiedragon (Aug 2, 2016)

A few things that amuse me about pet owners who don't understand what severe allergies are like.

1) When going to someones house and they find out you have allergies and they say "we'll put the dog outside, or in the back room". It's a nice gesture, but it doesn't make a bit of difference. The dander is everywhere, so it's just a matter of time before I'm done(usually 15-30 minutes if I'm not on meds).

I know it's futile, but it seems like basic courtesy? Even if it's totally ineffective, it would be rude not to offer it.

5) When people come to visit from out of town and they ask if they can bring their pets. I say, sure, but it can't set foot in our house. It can stay out in the garage if it's in a carrier, but if not, it needs to stay outside. Then I get the feeling that they think I'm a heartless monster.

Generally, the kind of people who travel with their pets are also the kind of people who don't leave their pets in garages or outside. So, I think your comment is meant to be joking/humorous, but I can see why it would rub a pet person the wrong way. Better to say, "No, sorry, my allergies are too severe to allow pets in the home."


----------



## Susie (Aug 2, 2016)

If the contract says animals are to be in carriers, then that is what should happen.  The car company needs to penalize the person that had the animals in there before you.  Period.


----------



## TeresaT (Aug 2, 2016)

I hear you.  I have severe allergies to pretty much anything with fur or feathers(4+P reactions to most animals in testing).  

A few things that amuse me about pet owners who don't understand what severe allergies are like.

1)  When going to someones house and they find out you have allergies and they say "we'll put the dog outside, or in the back room".  It's a nice gesture, but it doesn't make a bit of difference.  The dander is everywhere, so it's just a matter of time before I'm done(usually 15-30 minutes if I'm not on meds).

_I put my dogs in their crates when anyone comes over because they jump all over people and that's just rude.  If I know someone is allergic to dogs, I let them know I have three, take some Benadryl and come at your own risk.  If someone is coming to my house for the first time,  I let them know that I have three dogs and give them the option of saying, "No, thanks."  Sitting outside on the front or back porch is always an option.  Not everyone likes dogs.  I try to keep my house as clean as possible, but it still smells like three dogs live here.  
_
3)  "Our dog doesn't shed, so you probably won't be allergic to it".  Doesn't matter, *it's the dander that's the problem*.

_It's skin cells.  Every animal sheds skin cells (including snakes.  They just do it all at once).  Shredder didn't shed.  She had to be plucked.  However, she had nasty dander issues, especially in the winter when the heater was on.  _

5)  When people come to visit from out of town and they ask if they can bring their pets.  I say, sure, but it can't set foot in our house.  It can stay out in the garage if it's in a carrier, but if not, it needs to stay outside.  *Then I get the feeling that they think I'm a heartless monster. * _(You are. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) _


_I would never bring my dogs to someone else's house unless I knew that person was a dog lover, too.  That's just rude asking someone else to put up with your animal.  If I go somewhere, my dogs are kenneled.  I like taking a break from my dogs as much as people like taking a break from their kids._


----------



## gdawgs (Aug 2, 2016)

dixiedragon said:


> A few things that amuse me about pet owners who don't understand what severe allergies are like.
> 
> 1) When going to someones house and they find out you have allergies and they say "we'll put the dog outside, or in the back room". It's a nice gesture, but it doesn't make a bit of difference. The dander is everywhere, so it's just a matter of time before I'm done(usually 15-30 minutes if I'm not on meds).
> 
> ...



Oh for sure, putting the dog outside is appreciated and like I said, a kind gesture.  I would much prefer the dog being outside than jumping on me.  But I think many pet owners think that if the animal is out of the immediate area, allergies will no longer be a problem.  

As far as people coming over, it doesn't happen often, and the people were always understanding.

Don't take me wrong(maybe I'm coming across as being rude??) I have nothing against pet owners, and I totally get the pet thing.  If I didn't have allergies, I'd probably have a dog or cat.  But it's simply not an option for many of us so we have a different mind set.


----------



## Dahila (Aug 2, 2016)

I am allergic to cats and feathers.  I do not visit my friends who have cats, we meet in Coffee shop or somewhere,  I would never expose my friends and their animals to any trouble due my allergies.  
I love all animals and simply warned people not to come if they have allergies ,   their choice,  I would only put the dog in crate which was in living room not the back room...
With the car , that's different story.  Animara I would talk to someone about it.  It is company car, is it not?


----------



## Arimara (Aug 2, 2016)

Dahila said:


> I am allergic to cats and feathers.  I do not visit my friends who have cats, we meet in Coffee shop or somewhere,  I would never expose my friends and their animals to any trouble due my allergies.
> I love all animals and simply warned people not to come if they have allergies ,   their choice,  I would only put the dog in crate which was in living room not the back room...
> With the car , that's different story.  Animara I would talk to someone about it.  It is company car, is it not?



It's a car sharing company. I'll be back on later. I'm still a little wonky and my sick mother went to pick up my kid, (I found out when I got to there). I'm thankful she did it and all but I rather risk my health than have her overexert herself.


----------



## Dahila (Aug 2, 2016)

yeah allergies are awful,  I would not go anywhere without epi-pen, it is just too risky
Whole my life I had awful allergies and docs said I am not to be in presence of any animal.  It did not stop me to ride the horses and having dogs, a lot of them.  I was breeding and judging boxers.  I do believe that constant presence of allergen and mental stimulation help to overcome them.  I do have contact allergy but as long as I am not touching cats, I am kind of ok.  The last thing is tough for me, I touch every animal.  Animara when I quit smoking 80% of allergies are gone.  Still pollen, honeybee sting, and aspirin is deadly for me.  Have you ever talk to specialist about allergies and the way to take control?  Small exposure to animals for a short time but regularly could work for you.  I am not doctor, but 62 years of life with serious allergies and asthma, gave me some insight .......... I hope you can take Benadryl now and you will feel better.


----------



## Arimara (Aug 2, 2016)

Dahila said:


> yeah allergies are awful,  I would not go anywhere without epi-pen, it is just too risky
> Whole my life I had awful allergies and docs said I am not to be in presence of any animal.  It did not stop me to ride the horses and having dogs, a lot of them.  I was breeding and judging boxers.  I do believe that constant presence of allergen and mental stimulation help to overcome them.  I do have contact allergy but as long as I am not touching cats, I am kind of ok.  The last thing is tough for me, I touch every animal.  Animara when I quit smoking 80% of allergies are gone.  Still pollen, honeybee sting, and aspirin is deadly for me.  Have you ever talk to specialist about allergies and the way to take control?  Small exposure to animals for a short time but regularly could work for you.  I am not doctor, but 62 years of life with serious allergies and asthma, gave me some insight .......... I hope you can take Benadryl now and you will feel better.



I took 5ml of children's benedryl around 11 and I'm still a little groggy. If I had taken 10, I'd still be asleep. I might have to go to Urgent care sooon.


----------



## Dahila (Aug 2, 2016)

Arimara no joking , you should go there, just to be safe


----------



## cmzaha (Aug 2, 2016)

When I was young I was severely allergic to cats, and all I had to be was in a room in which one had wondered through, so even if the animal were in a crate in the room I would be in trouble. I have pretty much outgrown the severe cat allergy and it is a good thing since I have 2, one inside and one outside, but I still cannot sit and hold a cat on my lap or pet them often.  

Arimara, maybe you need to look into some of the other available antihistamines, Allerest will work for me with an itchy throat, and not make me sleepy. Benedryl I hate since it makes me feel extremely intoxicated. Hospitals still tend to use Benedryl and I hate it, but they are stubborn so I have to watch walls going around when I end up in emergency with a severe attack. I love all animals but I do hate to be subjected to someone's furry buddy, without them asking if it is okay. Some of us have to love and admire them from afar...


----------



## HowieRoll (Aug 2, 2016)

Arimara, I'm sorry you are having this reaction, and really hope it  clears up soon. 

I'm with a wildlife rehabilitation center, and often have all kinds of animals (crated) in my car.  Owls, hawks, falcons, raccoons, squirrels, sandhill cranes, chipmunks, songbirds, snakes, turtles... you name it.  In fact, I had 8 mallards in there earlier today.   It sounds as though my car would be a veritable horror house for many of you, and it's never occurred to me in the past to make sure no one has allergies before riding with me.  This post is a good reminder to be conscientious of those who might.


----------



## cmzaha (Aug 2, 2016)

HowieRoll said:


> Arimara, I'm sorry you are having this reaction, and really hope it  clears up soon.
> 
> I'm with a wildlife rehabilitation center, and often have all kinds of animals (crated) in my car.  Owls, hawks, falcons, raccoons, squirrels, sandhill cranes, chipmunks, songbirds, snakes, turtles... you name it.  In fact, I had 8 mallards in there earlier today.   It sounds as though my car would be a veritable horror house for many of you, and it's never occurred to me in the past to make sure no one has allergies before riding with me.  This post is a good reminder to be conscientious of those who might.


Oh yes, that would be very bad for some of us


----------



## reflection (Aug 2, 2016)

Arimara said:


> I took 5ml of children's benedryl around 11 and I'm still a little groggy. If I had taken 10, I'd still be asleep. I might have to go to Urgent care sooon.



please take care of yourself! does allegra work for you at all? it is OTC now and it's a nondrowsy alternative to benedryl. there are even grocery store versions that cost less. mine is called equaline and works as well as the allegra.


----------



## makemineirish (Aug 3, 2016)

Arimara said:


> Is it too much trouble to clean the stupid car out after having pets in  there? How about even getting a sheet or something to cover the seats?



It is certainly not.  If the rules of the of the car share stipulate that pets should be crated, then is incumbent on the participants to adhere to those rules.  I understand not being able to crate your dogs if they are larger.  However, if they cannot abide by the terms of service...then they should not be utilizing it.  Rules or not, it is common courtesy to leave shared items or spaces in the condition that you found them.



gdawgs said:


> A few things that amuse me about pet owners who don't understand what severe allergies are like.



I  actually really appreciate you taking the time to share this.  I am one  of those crazy pet owners that tries desperately to be courteous...but  may not get it.  That being said, I'd like to explain (but not excuse)  the bone-headed assumptions that I may have been guilty of.


gdawgs said:


> 1)  When going to someones house and they find out you have allergies  and they say "we'll put the dog outside, or in the back room".  It's a  nice gesture, but it doesn't make a bit of difference.  The dander is  everywhere, so it's just a matter of time before I'm done(usually 15-30  minutes if I'm not on meds).



Like dixiedragon, I view this as common courtesy and like TersaT, I do so when ANYONE comes over because my dogs can't imagine that the "company" is not there for their own adulation and entertainment.  I have managed to teach the beasts to be respectful and not to jump, but am not quite sure how to imbue them with nonchalance.  Much like a little kid determined to show off newly learned skills (but mind-numbingly boring to anyone not biologically driven to take pride in their mundane accomplishments) my dogs will try to show off their favorite (chewed ragged and slobber coated) toys or display their prowess by treating the living room floor as a WWF ring (which looks and sounds more like UFC to first-time spectators).  Allergies or not, it's a knee-jerk reaction to put them out of site and out of mind.



gdawgs said:


> 2)  "Oh, I have animal allergies too".  And you own a dog(or cat)??  No,  you don't have allergies then(or at least they are very mild).



I agree that their allergies are clearly mild compared to yours, but they are still allergies.  Furthermore, I would not get that defensive as it is really just an attempt to connect.  It's similar to when people with kids are offended by those with pets correlating the two in a conversation.  The "pets" person understands that the two are not the same thing, but sharing similar experiences is a way to connect.  There is no need to denigrate, undermine, or shut down their attempt to find common ground just because it is not equivalent.



gdawgs said:


> 3)  "Our dog doesn't shed, so you probably won't be allergic to it".  Doesn't matter, it's the dander that's the problem.
> 4)  "My dog is hypoallergenic, so you won't be allergic to it". I hear  this all the time, and I've yet to find one that I'm not allergic to,  including various terriers, poodles, maltese, shih tzu, etc.  Some are  definitely worse than others though. For me, Golden retrievers and labs  are the worst.



There are specific breeds that are sold as hypoallergenic and that do work for many people with allergies.  The most public example that I can think of is the Obamas.  Their children's allergies are the reason that they have Portuguese Water Dogs.  I think that it is entirely reasonable for someone to reassure you...and just as important for you to state that you wish it were that easy.  Clearly, your allergies are on the dangerous end of the spectrum and a joking comment can easily make your point.  "I would love to come over, but would rather spend my ER co-pay on a Michelin-rated meal.  How about dinner out instead?"



gdawgs said:


> 5)  When people come to visit from out of town and they ask if they can  bring their pets.  I say, sure, but it can't set foot in our house.  It  can stay out in the garage if it's in a carrier, but if not, it needs to  stay outside.  Then I get the feeling that they think I'm a heartless  monster.  :smile:


I am occasionally this person.  I have three dogs (all foster-fails) and board when needed.  However, there are times when it is simply impractical.  On Thanksgiving and Christmas, I drive 250 miles each way in a single day ensuring that I am away from home for sixteen hours.  This is way too long to confine my dogs in the house and I am not one to leave them out when I am not home.  The boarding facilities go on a wait list by August for those dates.  I could easily make reservations on January 1.  However, they also have a minimum stay of five days on the holidays.  It is not cost-efficient for them to book a single day that negates their ability to provide for all those leaving town for a week or more.  The cheapest boarding available is still about $40/day/dog with tax and 30 minutes drive if there is no traffic.  That means that visiting my family for one day (no overnight) on Thanksgiving and Christmas would cost me roughly $1200 and tack on at least a couple of hours in drive time.  I could justify it if I shopped for Christmas at gas stations

That being said, they are MY dogs and MY problem.  My dog-hating, 98 year-old grandmother allows me to crate them in a back bedroom for the holidays and I am thrilled.  Furthermore, I try to ensure that she is completely unaware of their presence (no trotting them out to show off any perceived cuteness on my end, just discreetly disappearing to take them out to exercise or potty outdoors).  If you offered me the option of crating the dogs in the garage, I would jump on it (assuming that it is not as sweltering there as it is here right now).  When any courtesy is extended, I usually volunteer to treat at a nice restaurant as I am still coming out way ahead financially. 

My, admittedly long-winded, point is that anyone should be incredibly grateful for the options that you provided.  Neither are necessary and allergies aside, it is your home.  You get to dictate the parameters of what occurs there.  It is no more unreasonable to deny someone's pets access than it is to expect them not to smoke inside.

I often find that peoples' response is not dictated so much by what is said as how it's stated.  If I ask the significant other to stop at Whole Foods on the way home and he says, "No", we are likely to have a mother of a fight.  (How dare he take such an authoritarian/patriarchal position with me.)   If instead, he says "Is it really necessary?  I want to get to bed early and there always seems to be a line to rival Six Flags when we are in a hurry." my agreement is a given.  (Am I alone in this?)

Maybe saying something along the lines of, "You are more than welcome to bring the dogs, but I can only offer the garage if they are crated or the yard if they aren't.  My family has severe pet allergies and it's hard to have a conversation when my throat swells shut.  If you ever become allergic to my kids, I promise to make them pitch a tent in your yard."

Once again, I really appreciate you taking the time to enlighten me as I do have people in my sphere with allergies of all kinds and try to be conscientious.  I avoid using nut based oils on my butcher blocks even though I do not currently have anyone with nut sensitivities.  Everyone is having kids and I make new friends regularly; why risk permanently adulterating those surfaces?  I am still probably oblivious to my own missteps because the term "allergies" covers such a wide spectrum and is so individualistic.  I certainly know people who often set my concerns aside with statements like, "I'll just pop an antihistamine."  It's important that someone with severe allergies inform me so that I can detail the car or dress in the closet with freshly laundered clothes and touch nothing in my house before meeting them.  I am totally willing to jump through whatever hoops I need to, but cannot do so if I am oblivious.  

Thanks for making me a little less ignorant.Save
Save​


----------



## Arimara (Aug 3, 2016)

Thanks, all. I only took the benedryl because it was the only thing I had immediately available and fast acting. My daughter's Zyrtec would not have been much better for me and my Claratin was expired. If I had tried to go to the drugstore for it, I'm fairly certain I would have been taken to hospital a few blocks over. I saw myself in the mirror 20 min ago- rough to look at.

I didn't got to Urgent Care, my losing my wallet is the cherry on top of all this.


----------



## gdawgs (Aug 3, 2016)

Arimara said:


> Thanks, all. I only took the benedryl because it was the only thing I had immediately available and fast acting. My daughter's Zyrtec would not have been much better for me and my Claratin was expired. If I had tried to go to the drugstore for it, I'm fairly certain I would have been taken to hospital a few blocks over. I saw myself in the mirror 20 min ago- rough to look at.
> 
> I didn't got to Urgent Care, my losing my wallet is the cherry on top of all this.



I hope you feel better soon!  Keep in mind that Claratin and Zyrtec are similar medications, or they work the same way (as told to me by several doctors) so you don't want to double up on them(e.g. taking Zyrtec in the morning, Claratin at night)  
I saw a TV show once, I think it was 20/20 or 60 minutes, or a show similar where the military did a study on drug expiration dates.  They tested drugs that were I believe 10 years past the exp date, and found that the vast majority were still fine, especially pills.  There are some that expire, especially liquids, but most likely your Claratin will be fine.  Most expiration dates on drugs are there because it's required by the FDA, not necessarily because the drug goes bad then.

Benadryl is as good as anything you can buy OTC, if not better.  Most people, myself included(and you, just can't function if taken during the day.  Sure helps sleeping at night though. 

A good cocktail that works well for me that was suggested by a doctor is Zyrtec/Claratin in the morning,  Allegra at night, and then Flonase either morning or night.  When things get really bad, I'll also take Benadryl at night.

If you don't get better soon, you may have to go in and get some prednisone to bring you down.


----------



## Arimara (Aug 3, 2016)

I'm just trying to get my cards out of the way. I can't really buy anything until I at least get my bank card. I realize they are similar but with Claritan, I don't get that annoying dry mouth that I do with Zyrtec. I also like that is has considerably less ingredients in it. Allegra would take a few days to register with me.


----------



## Seawolfe (Aug 3, 2016)

Im kind of surprised the car company doesnt have pet seat covers like these in the trunk for pet owners to use (and put the crates on top of). Would keep the car clean, save a lot of wear and tear, and could be rolled up and put in the trunk afterwards.
https://www.amazon.com/BarksBar-Original-Seat-Cover-Cars/dp/B019EOQ6AK/ref=zg_bs_3024184011_1


----------



## Arimara (Aug 4, 2016)

Seawolfe said:


> Im kind of surprised the car company doesnt have pet seat covers like these in the trunk for pet owners to use (and put the crates on top of). Would keep the car clean, save a lot of wear and tear, and could be rolled up and put in the trunk afterwards.
> https://www.amazon.com/BarksBar-Original-Seat-Cover-Cars/dp/B019EOQ6AK/ref=zg_bs_3024184011_1



For car sharing, it's up to you to have such items. Garage attendants have their hands full managing other people's cars on top of a companies. I'd have to bring my daughter's booster if I took her for a drive (not happening anytime soon). The regular car rental companies (Alamo, Budget, Enterprise, etc) may or may not offer that (I don't know because I'd prefer to have my own carrier or crate).


----------



## Guspuppy (Aug 4, 2016)

makemineirish said:


> I am occasionally this person.  I have three dogs (all foster-fails) and board when needed.  However, there are times when it is simply impractical.  On Thanksgiving and Christmas, I drive 250 miles each way in a single day ensuring that I am away from home for sixteen hours.  This is way too long to confine my dogs in the house and I am not one to leave them out when I am not home.  The boarding facilities go on a wait list by August for those dates.  I could easily make reservations on January 1.  However, they also have a minimum stay of five days on the holidays.  It is not cost-efficient for them to book a single day that negates their ability to provide for all those leaving town for a week or more.  The cheapest boarding available is still about $40/day/dog with tax and 30 minutes drive if there is no traffic.  That means that visiting my family for one day (no overnight) on Thanksgiving and Christmas would cost me roughly $1200 and tack on at least a couple of hours in drive time.  I could justify it if I shopped for Christmas at gas stations



Have you looked into a pet sitter for those long days away from home? I'm a pet sitter and what I do is go to the person's house to take care of their animals - be that a quick potty break for a puppy while people are at work, or a 2-week vacation during which I make multiple trips to the home each day to feed/water/exercise the animals. It can be expensive when you start looking at multiple 30-minute visits per day for weeks on end, but I find many people prefer to pay me to come to their home instead of put their animals in a kennel. And for a single day, even a holiday (I do not, but most pet sitters charge a holiday fee on top of their normal fee) it would not be too prohibitive. And you would have peace of mind about your dogs and about the family who may not like them around on crowded holidays. You may have thought about having a neighbor or friend come in to do this and rejected the idea because hey, it's their holiday too, but I assure you that pet sitters work ALL holidays, and in fact holidays are our mainstay as everyone wants to go out of town to visit family. Just a thought!

(sorry for the hijack Arimara! Hope your feeling better by now!  )


----------



## Arimara (Aug 4, 2016)

Guspuppy said:


> Have you looked into a pet sitter for those long days away from home? I'm a pet sitter and what I do is go to the person's house to take care of their animals - be that a quick potty break for a puppy while people are at work, or a 2-week vacation during which I make multiple trips to the home each day to feed/water/exercise the animals. It can be expensive when you start looking at multiple 30-minute visits per day for weeks on end, but I find many people prefer to pay me to come to their home instead of put their animals in a kennel. And for a single day, even a holiday (I do not, but most pet sitters charge a holiday fee on top of their normal fee) it would not be too prohibitive. And you would have peace of mind about your dogs and about the family who may not like them around on crowded holidays. You may have thought about having a neighbor or friend come in to do this and rejected the idea because hey, it's their holiday too, but I assure you that pet sitters work ALL holidays, and in fact holidays are our mainstay as everyone wants to go out of town to visit family. Just a thought!
> 
> (sorry for the hijack Arimara! Hope your feeling better by now!  )



No worries about hijacking. I'm not quite feeling better but with a lost wallet, I might suck it up and try to go anyway as soon as I can.


----------



## makemineirish (Aug 5, 2016)

Guspuppy said:


> Have you looked into a pet sitter for those long days away from home?



I have looked into pet sitting as I would love to have a standard default solution, but have not managed to find one that makes sense.  I am sure that you are an intelligent, capable, sane person who is experienced with animals and qualified.  However, I have found that pet sitting is one of those gigs for which almost anyone can hang a shingle.

Hiring a pet sitter involves a fairly high level of trust, not only that they will show up when scheduled to care of "my" kids, but that they will be adhere to the idiosyncrasies of being in my home.  I do not mean that to sound suspicious or paranoid.  It's just that the significant other has research projects that require strict handling procedures.  While it is easy to simply ask they stay out of the room, there is nothing so enticing as a shut/locked door.  Everyone starts picturing some "red room of pain" and just has to peer in.  While there is not a whip or chain in sight, the eerily lit tanks and terrariums invite further investigation.

More importantly, if there is anytime that my house is in absolute chaos, its the holidays.  The kitchen looks like a bomb went off for Thanksgiving and my living room is madness for Christmas.  I usually prep food or wrap presents right up until the deadline with the plan to clean after the holiday and a good night's sleep.  While the pet sitter may not judge me, I do.  Trying to fit a day of cleaning in to avoid feeling shamed might break me.

Another hiccup for me is that my neighbor has fence-aggressive dogs.  My solution has been to implement a yard schedule in which we text if we need to deviate.  I know it sounds crazy, but it works for us.  Our dogs are not out simultaneously and neither I nor the neighborhood have to endure the cacophony that ensues if her dogs catch sight of mine.  Taking care of the "kids" at my house requires a level of instruction that borders on neurotic.




Good help is hard to find.  The last pet sitter I met was in the course of some volunteer work.  I agreed to trap some feral cats at her apartment complex to be neutered and vaccinated (long and ridiculous back story). Renee seemed normal at first.  She spent three hours expounding on her symbiotic "energy" and telepathic communication with animals...and proceeded to try feeding the deer my leftover sardines from baiting the traps.  I am pretty sure the deer and I had some telepathic communication about that:Kitten Love:!

If you have someone to recommend in Austin, I am all ears.  In the meantime, I have managed to come up with a hodgepodge of bizarre alternatives.  

Save
Save
Save​


----------

